# Do generator manufacturers use proprietary technology?



## detroitreds (Feb 19, 2017)

I know the question sais a lot, but other than Briggs & Stratton, my corner of the world has very limited authorized service centers for Champion or Generac (the 2 brands I was considering). This would be for a 5,000 Watts portable generator.

For parts, does Champion or Generac have parts that can only be purchases through authorized channels? Would a good, reputable small engine shop be able to fix most things wrong with Generac or Champion? I'm not being naive, I understand that things like starter switches could/would be only purchases through the company in question.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

You need to check with the shops in your area. Many won't touch generators, they don't have knowledgeable staff or service information. Others only service the brand(s) they sell. Generac is pretty good, Champion being an off shore brand is a c**p shoot with service centers.


----------



## detroitreds (Feb 19, 2017)

That is a great piece of advice. I'll be contacting a few service centers.

I read my question over again, and to simplify, are generators like push mowers, where a lot of them have the same parts? I only have plans on using it during power outages (and for maintenance of course). I've read good and bad for both Champion and Generac.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I have heard more than once what Romore is saying..that is what got me on the quest to know more about generators year back. You might want to browse generator parts on Amazon, they carry a variety of things.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW, some years back I purchased a Generac 3750 genset as the price was right, good reputation and "made in the USA." I noticed that the engine looked very familiar? Then it hit me, it was the 6.5HP Predator engine from Harbor Freight I'd recently put on a tiller for a friend. Hmmmm, called Generac and after much "discussion," they admitted that under 8,000W the engines weren't American, but "generic," AKA ChiHondas. Been a great little genset, and the engine on the tiller continues to be very strong and trouble free. I helped a buddy change the front wheel bearings in a 4WD F350, he went to Ford, they only had one, needing the truck, he got that one, then went to Advance or some auto supply and got another, wheel bearings were identical, down to casting marks. The "generic" one was $160, Ford was $289. So, the OP question is very valid, ferreting out the source of an "OEM" supply can, however, be a challenge.


----------

